# Kontrollzentrum



## VDV (9. Oktober 2007)

hi leute habe nur ein "banales" anliegen. ich kann auf meinem pc das kontrollzentrum nicht finden.
ich möchte nämlich ein grad runtergeladenes spiel auf meinen taschenrechner ziehen.
kann mir vll jemand helfen


----------



## Sinac (9. Oktober 2007)

Nein, so kann dir bestimmt niemand helfen.
1. Wir benutzen hier die deutsche Sprache und das beinhaltet auch die deutsche Rechtschriebung inklusive Groß- und Kleinschreibung.
2. Was für ein Kontrollzentrum meinst du?
3. Welches Betriebssystem meinst du?


----------



## VDV (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich vermag nicht zu sagen welches Betriebssystem ich vorliegen habe, da dies nur ein Leihcomputer ist.
Und ich meine das Kontrollzentrum, welches bei Windows "Arbeitsplatz" heißt.


----------



## VDV (9. Oktober 2007)

Oder meinst du Kanotix?


----------



## Sinac (9. Oktober 2007)

Kanotix wäre eine Distribution und damit ein Linux, keine Ahnung was du hast. Um das Dateisystem zu durchsuchen gibts genügend Programme, z.B. mc, Konquerer etc. je nach dem was du nutzt.


----------



## VDV (9. Oktober 2007)

Das Problem ist, das ich mich mit dem ganzen Mist nicht auskenne.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Oktober 2007)

Kanotix hoert sich jetzt, wegen dem K, erstmal stark nach einer Distro mit KDE an. Entsprechend schau mal nach KDE Control Center, oder drueck mal Alt+F2 und gib dann kcontrol ein.

Ansonsten waeren vielleicht die folgenden Fragen angebracht:

Was genau willst Du machen?
Wer gibt Dir einen Leihrechner mit Linux drauf und erklaert Dir nichtmal wie Du damit klarkommst?


----------

